# Any young 'uns here?



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2005)

Heya,

I'm an 18 year old gal from Scotland; not quite a BBW (I weigh about 200 but I'm pretty thin apart from my ass - which is huge), mainly an FA.

Just wondering, I figure I'm pretty young here.. any other young people on here?  

xXx


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm a spritly 18 years of age, and have been looking towards dimensions amonsgt other things for a little while.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm 24 years old. Shimmer,you can return here when you eat a sandwich.


----------



## bigvek (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey Shim. I'm Joe, 20/m/mn, and yeah, pretty young. Gimmie a holler at my email if you feel like talking. ~Joe


----------



## Frank Castle (Oct 2, 2005)

i'm young as well, however, my age is between me and god....


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 2, 2005)

i'm 20. i've been 20 for nine months. i still can't figure out this whole "not being a teenager" thing...

doing shows, staying up late recording, not having a "Real Job" kind of lends itself to eternal teenagehood...


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 2, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> doing shows, staying up late recording, not having a "Real Job" kind of lends itself to eternal teenagehood...



So _that's_ what I've been doing wrong - that whole not doing shows thing! And having a day job too! Eek!  Then again, nobody wants to see one guy on stage with just a keyboard unless his name is Trent, and even then...

I'm damn good at the recording though, even if I do say so myself.  

And, in getting back on-topic: I'm 24. I don't feel all that young, however. Perhaps because being a Scorpio puts my soul somewhere in the 60-70 year old range?

Shimmer, your description leads one to believe that you are a lovely pear. Some of us breathlessly await confirmation of this assumption.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 2, 2005)

I turned 18 about two months ago. Welcome to the board!!!!


----------



## Emma (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm 20 from england, and I would type more but I have to go to college and shout at people about politics now.


----------



## TheMarno (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm 18. I 've been lurking around for awhile now and since it seems a lot of people are starting to open up on these boards, I am too.

If anyone wants to chat or e-mail me, I'm all for it.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm 38, however if we go by feelings I'm stuck round about sayyyy 20!
 
I think it rocks all you youngin's already in tune with your desires and delving into the bbw/fa scene.
Much respect from Grandma Velvet


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 3, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm 20 from england, and I would type more but I have to go to college and shout at people about politics now.



Are you specialising in it?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 3, 2005)

I am 27, happily married, I feel like both a youngin' and an oldin'....different days....different ages....all depends on work.....and days off I suppose...LOL...been in the closet as an FA for a long time...but
thats partly because of how extremely shy I used to be...and still am.

I'd love to see a picture of yourself..... I might need HeatherBBW's help in resizing
my picture once I get the courage to make a profile picture of myself.


----------



## Dark Willow (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm in the messy "intermediate" range, not quite young, not quite old, being 24 kinda sukcs in that respect. 

Is a "real" jobn the one where you really do work and they really do pay you, instead of just pretending??? 

* off now, back to pretending to work ...*


----------



## Emma (Oct 3, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> Are you specialising in it?



Noooooo lol


----------



## fatlane (Oct 3, 2005)

Hopefully, nobody here is *UNDER* 18...


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 3, 2005)

<----- 22 years of age


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 4, 2005)

18-age in California.


----------



## Cannibal (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm eighteen as well. Seems to be a popular age.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm 19.


----------



## Ash (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm 22.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm 25 years old. On my birthday, a friend informed me that I had now left my early twenties and entered the mid-twenties. Five more years and I'm thirty!


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Oct 4, 2005)

im 22 but with everything that has happened in my life in the last 6 months i feel alot older and a very tired.


----------



## Loscos (Oct 4, 2005)

Turned 18 in August, hurrah for that.


----------



## Dark Willow (Oct 4, 2005)

Judge_Dre said:


> I'm 25 years old. On my birthday, a friend informed me that I had now left my early twenties and entered the mid-twenties. Five more years and I'm thirty!



OMG, that'll be me within a year  

Maybe I'll start turning to denial, or start work on my eterenal youth potion, or moisturiser as we call it. lol


----------



## Korota (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm 19. I really don't feel like it most of the time, though.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 4, 2005)

Now playing "Eighteen" by Alice Cooper...


----------



## Tragdor (Oct 4, 2005)

I turned 18 in Jan. But I have been lurking forever


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 4, 2005)

"I'm 25 years old. On my birthday, a friend informed me that I had now left my early twenties and entered the mid-twenties. Five more years and I'm thirty! "

OUCH... that pinched me where it hurt.. 27 here and I Suppose that is taking me way into the mid-twenties.. GIGGLES I can't even pass for a teenager on the phone and here I am going to be middle aged ..LORDY!


----------



## Plump_Princess (Oct 4, 2005)

I just turned the big 2-0. Goodbye, teen years


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 4, 2005)

turning 20 on the 24th of october.


----------



## Coop (Oct 4, 2005)

Turning 21 in 4 days.


----------



## curvluver (Oct 4, 2005)

I just turned 34 a month ago....

But I still get asked for ID when I try to buy alcohol in certain states (especially the midwest)...

If you go by my outlook in life... I'm probably like 23...


----------



## zynth (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm 21, 22 in 4 months, not long! Though not looking forward to it! Except the Drinking obscene amounts of alcohol when i go out


----------



## fatlane (Oct 4, 2005)

I tell everyone I'm 15-20 years older than I actually am, and they think I look GREAT for my age.

Consequently, nobody will believe my obituary.


----------



## Frank Castle (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm 17. I hope i'm not banned for that. I mean, were all cool here, right? Us FA's gotta stick together. *waves an FA flag*


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Oct 4, 2005)

I am 23... and I am from Connecticut.... I am a true FA... and I love BBW's and SSBBW's


----------



## jimmicarter03 (Oct 5, 2005)

the great 2-0! this is my 1st message in a looong time, but ive been checking out the website since 1999.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 5, 2005)

Help, I've fallen and I can't get up!!! 

(I will try hard not to check this thread again, it makes me feel like a mummy.)

*boo hoooooo*


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Oct 5, 2005)

Age Matters not...


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 5, 2005)

People say I am wise beyond my years and more mature than most. Ahwell, the price we pay, for being as such.


----------



## TS Monkey (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't remember there being this many kids on Dimensions before. Probably the "hip" new message board. Kids love the message boards.

(I'm 25)

- Tight Squeeze Monkey


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 5, 2005)

I think the forums have opened up a lot of new possibilites for people of all ages.


----------



## BritishFa (Oct 5, 2005)

18 here

been lurking on the boards for a while and active in the chat for a few months


----------



## DaBigLadyBug (Oct 5, 2005)

Sits back.....sipping her coffee and beaming with pride at all the young BBW's and Fa's that are here


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey All! 21 here in Indy.... Been chattin on here for a few months.... Just working on finishing up college! I look foward to talking!


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 5, 2005)

MistahSmooth_CT said:


> Age Matters not...



True indeed master Yoda.


----------



## Frank Castle (Oct 5, 2005)

*reads the rest of the thread* Ha! I'm the youngest member.


----------



## naturalGainer09 (Oct 5, 2005)

im 19 and from PA


----------



## Ivy (Oct 5, 2005)

i totally did not realize there were so many young bbws and fas on here! I feel so outta the loop! haha


----------



## TRCuse (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm 21... turn 22 in a week


----------



## Frank Castle (Oct 5, 2005)

Ivy said:


> i totally did not realize there were so many young bbws and fas on here! I feel so outta the loop! haha


Ivy, i've been a fan since i was 15.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 5, 2005)

I've been a fan since you were 6.


----------



## seavixen (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm 23.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 5, 2005)

Frank Castle said:


> Ivy, i've been a fan since i was 15.



Awww! Thank you!  That is so cool!! It's awesome to know that there are other people out there who knew about the whole scene when they were younger as well! 

xoxo Ivy


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 8, 2005)

Ivy said:


> I'm 19.



according to your profile, you were born one day before my girlfriend. just thought that to be a point of interest.


----------



## Nikki80 (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm 24. I'm about to be 25 in less than a month. Nice to see other people in my age range here.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm 26, does that count?


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2005)

I remember seeing Conrad - with less gray - on a Donahue show back in the early 80s. Not only did the female guests on the show blow my mind, but Conrad had no fear saying he liked 'em BIG. I kept that to heart. There's no reason to live in fear. In secrecy, sure, but not fear.

Anyway, that places my age in the "WAY over 30" range.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 9, 2005)

So saying I wasn't allowed to watch talk shows back in the early 80's mean I am young enought to be missing out yet old enought to know better. LOL.. I had no idea about Donahue and Conrad being on the show.. Donahue (old guy with glasses)???? Seriouly I wasn't allowed to watch tV till my late teens.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, you didn't miss much.


----------



## BigCuddlyFA (Oct 9, 2005)

Im 23....I am just some fresh young flesh and really would love to talk to some people my own age. Message me young'ens


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 9, 2005)

Shimmer said:


> Heya,
> 
> I'm an 18 year old gal from Scotland; not quite a BBW (I weigh about 200 but I'm pretty thin apart from my ass - which is huge), mainly an FA.
> 
> ...



20, m, from nj here, though i've been a dimensions kid for 6 years, so i don't feel like a youngin lol

"I weigh about 200 but I'm pretty thin apart from my ass - which is huge)."

yum, pears


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 9, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> from nj here


Me too. Glad to see I'm not the FA in the state


----------



## Tigerhawk (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm a 19 year old male from the heartland. I am very interested in the cause and would like to get to know more people who support BBW's, because it does get lonely being the only FA around.

I also have the problem that many young BBW's don't think that anyone could like them the way they are.

Although I find they are more confident at college than at the High School level. 

I'm intereseted in chatting with anyone who is up to it.

~Tigerhawk~


----------



## vaikman (Oct 9, 2005)

I´m 18 and new here, so hi all out there


----------



## Littleghost (Oct 9, 2005)

Soon to be 24 in a few weeks. Been here longer than I should.


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 9, 2005)

I guess I should probably confess that I'm really only 17. If that's a problem or concern, I'll leave without protest, and I'll see you all in a few months.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

(Old person rant)

WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE, back in my day... (and suddenly I reveal it is no longer my day...)

(end rant... you didn't want to hear it, anyway. Most likely to involve snow, school, and uphill both ways.)


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 9, 2005)

20. can't think of anything funny to say pertaining to my age.

aaron&#163;


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

You're old enough to know better, but young enough not to do it.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 10, 2005)

Gonna be 20 on Jan. 31. 

~Aurora


----------



## Dr. Tobias Funke (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm 19. For a couple more months at least.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm twenty


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 10, 2005)

fatlane said:


> You're old enough to know better, but young enough not to do it.



_He's old enough to know what's right
But young enough not to choose it.
He's strong enough to win the world
And weak enough to lose it_

\m/Rush\m/


----------



## Scarface (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm 26 in chi-town, i just wanna send out mad love to all the young people on this board. A few years ago i saw Dimensions for the first time and saw that there was other people out there who knew what i always knew. New terms like BBW and FA were eye openers. This is a community for everyone who loves Big people. As a guy who has always dated big girls and been proud to have a BBW on my arm thats something that i think is sacred. When you see it for the first time its like getting reborn. Its like the Matrix, a whole new world, The Fatrix lol... Much love to all you beautiful big girls out there, its time for hollywood and the rest of the world to recognise that Big IS Sexy. More power to BBWs and FAs everywhere, together were gonna change the way the world thinks.
Scarface
"All I have in this world is my balls and my word..."


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 10, 2005)

Scarface said:


> The Fatrix lol...


HAHAHAHA! Make sure you take the right pill!


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 10, 2005)

18/m - frosh at UNC Asheville

been around Dimensions for a long-ass time...so yeah...used to be CynicalObserver around here...


----------



## Single26Female (Oct 13, 2005)

blueeyedevie said:


> "I'm 25 years old. On my birthday, a friend informed me that I had now left my early twenties and entered the mid-twenties. Five more years and I'm thirty! "
> 
> OUCH... that pinched me where it hurt.. 27 here and I Suppose that is taking me way into the mid-twenties.. GIGGLES I can't even pass for a teenager on the phone and here I am going to be middle aged ..LORDY!



I'm 26. Over the summer, my roommates were 19. When they found out my age they were truly in shock and said, "holy crap, we thought you had just turned 21."

It made me smile for weeks!!!


----------



## Single26Female (Oct 13, 2005)

Wagimawr said:


> 18/m - frosh at UNC Asheville
> 
> been around Dimensions for a long-ass time...so yeah...used to be CynicalObserver around here...



Interesting. I grew up VERY close to Asheville. Enjoy my mtns!


----------



## ashestoangels (Oct 13, 2005)

Im 18 and thought it was about bloody time i signed up for this...


love and cheap booze

Crilly


----------



## deepfried (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm 20 and worried about the onset of adulthood. I've been saving beige jumpers for this occasion.

I don't have a 3 bedroom semi, an office job or a Ford Mondeo. Do they give them out or do i have to save coupons? 

=)


----------



## Stealth (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm 21. Depends on what you mean by Young, of course!




> I'm an 18 year old gal from Scotland; not quite a BBW (I weigh about 200 but I'm pretty thin apart from my ass - which is huge), mainly an FA.
> 
> Just wondering, I figure I'm pretty young here.. any other young people on here?



Thats plenty enough to be a BBW.  My fave weight in fact (not that there can be a "fave weight"...). Certainly can't be bad if its on yer ass.

Um... Anyway, yeah.. I figure I'm young


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm 29-almost 30-and I'm glad to see there are so many people on here who are younger than I am. I've often wondered where was the 18-34 age group. In my part of the USA, you tend not to find as many vocal people on the BBW scene. The 35-55 group is overrepresented.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 13, 2005)

May not be vocal, but there are alot of out there.


----------



## DDP (Oct 13, 2005)

I was 20 .... about 17 years ago  I still get carded!
DDP


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm 26, and I've been around since back when _that_ was considered young


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 14, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Help, I've fallen and I can't get up!!!
> 
> (I will try hard not to check this thread again, it makes me feel like a mummy.)
> 
> *boo hoooooo*




Oh man AnnMarie you hit the nail on the head AGAIN, I've been scrolling thru thinking the same thing!!


----------



## James (Oct 14, 2005)

Is 25 young?

probably not... 

you studying politics or just like shouting at people about it? 




CurvyEm said:


> I'm 20 from england, and I would type more but I have to go to college and shout at people about politics now.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm 28.... No, actually, I am 24. Just a lil' prematurely gray. Yeah. That's the ticket.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 14, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> Oh man AnnMarie you hit the nail on the head AGAIN, I've been scrolling thru thinking the same thing!!



I've been scrolling through thinking "Yay, I love 24 year olds"


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 14, 2005)

moonvine said:


> I've been scrolling through thinking "Yay, I love 24 year olds"



LOL - nothing wrong with that or them


----------



## Phalloidium (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm 23. I guess that still counts as young.


----------



## wistful (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm happy to see so many young people here who feel free to be themselves!!...However, as someone who hit her thirties a couple of years back , let me reassure you that the thirties aren't bad at all.Despite my moniker,I'm really the happiest I've ever been.You have quite a bit to look forward to.


----------



## baz (Oct 28, 2005)

hi all im new on here and im 23


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 28, 2005)

baz said:


> hi all im new on here and im 23


Welcome aboard from one of the resident nutcases.


----------



## KeKe (Oct 28, 2005)

I've been twenty for about 3 months and I miss being 19.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 29, 2005)

KeKe said:


> I've been twenty for about 3 months and I miss being 19.


Welcome to you too! This thread is apparently the best way to collect n00bs.


----------



## KeKe (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome...I posted a view times on the old board but I stopped...I figured it wouldn't hurt to try it again...


----------



## baz (Oct 29, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> Welcome aboard from one of the resident nutcases.


 thanks for the welcome


----------



## philosobear (Oct 29, 2005)

hey Shimmer, yeah, I'm 22, and a student in the north of England. I'm a SMALL bear (a tad plump in most people's eyes; nothing by the standards on this board!) 

If anyone feels like it, feel free to hail me concerning music, writing, peopleness, and this crazy thing of fat admiration we all seem to share.... I'm trying to understand what it's like for women to like fat men- all too familiar with what it's like for a man to love chunky women!

.... 200 pounds with a big bum, that sounds like a nice shape....


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't believe I didn't see this sooner. Anyways, I'm 20, living in Philly, and paying too much for my apartment. And I go to school and stuff like that, too.


----------



## Zackariah (Oct 29, 2005)

This post never dies... amazing  I'm 22 myself, living in Austin, TX and going to college, at the moment. This scene's all pretty new to me to be honest. Anyway, back to chatting


----------



## Robukfa (Oct 30, 2005)

Thought it was about time I de-lurked too.

25 M North West UK

FA for as long as I can remember. Been on Dimensions about 7 years!


----------



## Rab (Nov 17, 2005)

hi shimmer i'm a newbie, not quite as young at 24 but i am from sunny scotland to hope your well?


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 17, 2005)

ok i am 32...right in the middle of my sexual peak...so you all you 18 yr old boys ...*whispers* call me....KIDDING!!:eat2:


----------



## Jes (Nov 17, 2005)

LisaInNC said:


> ok i am 32...right in the middle of my sexual peak...so you all you 18 yr old boys ...*whispers* call me....KIDDING!!:eat2:



hahaha, Lisa. AWESOME. I know, right? As I was telling a Dim pal the other day--if you think it's bad at 32, wait a few years. OUT OF CONTROL.


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 17, 2005)

Jes said:


> hahaha, Lisa. AWESOME. I know, right? As I was telling a Dim pal the other day--if you think it's bad at 32, wait a few years. OUT OF CONTROL.


HOLY MOTHER OF GOD ON ROLLER SKATES! IT GETS WORSE?! ok guys i wasnt kidding :shocked:


----------



## Jes (Nov 17, 2005)

You don't even know the half of it. I have a boner 24/7. I now know what 16 year old boys feel like. Start taking the cold showers now. NOW. quickly!


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm 24 here. All though I look like I'm over 30. Unless I shave my beard off then I'm under 12. its scary and drives everyone I know crazy.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 18, 2005)

LisaInNC said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD ON ROLLER SKATES! IT GETS WORSE?! ok guys i wasnt kidding :shocked:




Well, it didn't for me. But I have the ability to pretty much not have a sex drive unless I am dating someone. Which is actually quite convenient.


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 18, 2005)

yeah, i've been 20 for almost a month now and I gotta tell ya....nothing special.

Still a virgin, still read comics and play video games, still don't have a job.

Would you believe I have a girlfriend and we've been together for over 3 years? Some days, I can't believe it, either.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Nov 30, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I've been a fan since you were 6.


Oh Fattoes....not so cool....may want to edit that one!:doh:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, so long as nobody takes it out of context, it shouldn't start any rumors...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 30, 2005)

18 here. Been visiting Dim for a while. Had scary suspicions I was an FA since about the age of 6.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 30, 2005)

coyote wild said:


> Still a virgin
> 
> Would you believe I have a girlfriend and we've been together for over 3 years?




to quote your avatar: you gots to start getting busy at maximum efficiency, man.


----------



## Mini (Nov 30, 2005)

I turned 21 on Sunday. I feel old.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 30, 2005)

im 20, almost 21.


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 24, 2006)

What's your definition of young?  

<-- 28


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 24, 2006)

Holy resurrected thread, Batman!


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 24, 2006)

*grin* Blame it on small date fonts.. and thread search


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 24, 2006)

The BIG 23. And this whole thread makes me feel ancient. Looking forward to 25, that way I can spend money that I won't have on an enormous open bar party at some classy, swanky hotel.


----------



## SchecterFA (Nov 24, 2006)

Turning 20 years old on Dec. 3rd.


----------



## Fairia (Nov 24, 2006)

Dark Willow said:


> I'm in the messy "intermediate" range, not quite young, not quite old, being 24 kinda sukcs in that respect.



Could 25 also be considered the intermediate range? I'm lost as to if I either look younger for my age or have no idea what adult is to me.


----------



## chrisb_2516 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I'm 22, a recent college grad, and a brand new poster around here. It's threads like this that made me switch from just being a "lurker". I have been visiting the Dimensions board for a long time, and have always enjoyed the threads. I think it's awesome that so many other younger people share similar preferences. Rock on, everyone!

\m/(-_-)\m/


----------



## elle camino (Nov 24, 2006)

i'm 25.

bizarre hinterland between young and old. don't really care, though. i'll still be young when i'm 75.


----------



## treesntrees (Nov 24, 2006)

hey hey! also a new poster and former lurker! I'm 22 and pondering life at 23 soon.


----------



## bootylovingirl (Feb 10, 2007)

im 22, always up for chatting. im megs btw


----------



## love dubh (Feb 10, 2007)

I am twenty, and pretty awesome. :]


----------



## sean7 (Feb 10, 2007)

2 decades old myself. Though I only remember half of it.


----------



## spuds (Feb 10, 2007)

Well Im turning 23 this year, 
most would say i struggle to behave like a 5 year old though.

Dammit i want candy
The red one
NOW :eat2:


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 11, 2007)

19... wont be 20 for 6 more months. God I feel liks such a child on these boards lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 11, 2007)

Old thread but the old lady will still post in it..... I'm 38


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 11, 2007)

The limbo is killing me. I'm 27 and I still feel like I'm 21, but I'm not. But I'm not a very good adult either. I'm like an adult with training wheels on. No kids, big work responsibilities, two cats, and a rather college-like living situation. I need the young adult caucus to represent!


----------



## I Like Tang (Feb 11, 2007)

22 here, ill be 23 next november, and ill tell you...I FEEL OLD!!


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 11, 2007)

I Like Tang said:


> 22 here, ill be 23 next november, and ill tell you...I FEEL OLD!!



We old like it when you feel us.


----------



## Oona (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm 21 and I think I'm never going to grow up


----------



## supersoup (Feb 12, 2007)

23, very close to 24.

tis only a number though.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 12, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> The limbo is killing me. I'm 27 and I still feel like I'm 21, but I'm not. But I'm not a very good adult either. I'm like an adult with training wheels on. No kids, big work responsibilities, two cats, and a rather college-like living situation. I need the young adult caucus to represent!


Right here! 

28 years young.


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm 19, turning 20 in April


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 12, 2007)

19 too, turning 20 in June.


----------



## Gluben (Aug 23, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> 19 too, turning 20 in June.



An old thread, but a good 'un.

I'm 22, but joined here a year or two ago, I think.


----------

